# Holy Shit! the new Jem Floral pattern, HOT!



## lefty robb (Mar 25, 2010)

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | JEM77 


OM NOM NOM NOM.....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2010)

I like how they went with the EVO2 for the bridge.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh wow, I LOVE it. I wonder what it costs


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 25, 2010)

I can't believe how badass they made flowers on a guitar look


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 25, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I like how they went with the EVO2 for the bridge.




I would imagine its due to the basswood body...Evo's are way to shrill for Basswood.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> I would imagine its due to the basswood body...Evo's are way to shrill for Basswood.



Yeah, that's what I thought as well. The EVO2 sounds pretty good in Basswood though, truthfully, I'd like it to be Breeds.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2010)

I know these guitars are really nice, but thats not metal and I doubt i could bring myself to be caught holding it. Looks like a design a 5 year old puts in their coloring book, or whats on grandma's bed sheets.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 25, 2010)

that actually prety cool. im not a fan of the red on the inlays, but i could totally see myself playing one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> I know these guitars are really nice, but thats not metal and I doubt i could bring myself to be caught holding it. Looks like a design a 5 year old puts in their coloring book, or whats on grandma's bed sheets.



It's not meant to be a metal guitar, so your point is rather invalid. 

If you're too insecure in yourself to rock a great guitar, just because the pattern isn't "brootal" then by all means, don't.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 25, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> . Looks like a design a 5 year old puts in their coloring book, or whats on grandma's bed sheets.



+1

I think that looks absolutely terrible. Way too busy and chaotic. I don't see the appeal of this whatsoever. If Vai hadn't decided to be such a cheeseball way back when, I can't imagine anyone would like these today.

It's got nothing to do with it being 'metal' or 'brutal'. I love classy, stylish and/or unique looking guitars but this one just looks tacky and random. It's subjective of course, everyone's opinions are valid, but I'm really not getting the appeal here. From an artistic standpoint, so much clashes there it's almost tough to look at.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 25, 2010)

max


Guitar looks sick!

Thats not from the design contest is it?


----------



## synrgy (Mar 25, 2010)

I think it looks rad. Tasteful, not over-the-top like so many other Vai models.

Not my cup of tea for something I'd want to own/play, but I do see the appeal.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Thats not from the design contest is it?



Nah, it looks like the pattern of some of the artwork Steve has been using lately.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2010)

lol exactly..... Max i wont... Didnt mean to get you Heated...

People are different, and Music is openion so is Art.
You could let my openion roll off as a grain of salt.
My point is very valid for myself or someone like myself.
If a custom Shop B.C. Rich Beast was painted like that I wouldnt touch it. Its very clear that guitar wasnt ment to look "BR00tALLLLLz"
Im not dissing the guitar it's self... Its not the guitar's fault it looks Gay in my eyes.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> +1
> 
> I think that looks absolutely terrible. Way too busy and chaotic. I don't see the appeal of this whatsoever. If Vai hadn't decided to be such a cheeseball way back when, I can't imagine anyone would like these today.
> 
> It's got nothing to do with it being 'metal' or 'brutal'. I love classy, stylish and/or unique looking guitars but this one just looks tacky and random. It's subjective of course, everyone's opinions are valid, but I'm really not getting the appeal here. From an artistic standpoint, so much clashes there it's almost tough to look at.


+1 to you as well... I went to school for GraphicDesign and this is a Design mess.
Edit... Damn no Merging posts


----------



## Necris (Mar 25, 2010)

Edit: There's a few parts of the artwork I don't like, now that I look at it again. The moon near the monkey grip really throws the whole color scheme and becomes the focus, And the headstock looks a bit busy for my tastes. But I love the fretboard inlay.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> lol exactly..... Max i wont... Didnt mean to get you Heated...
> 
> People are different, and Music is openion so is Art.
> You could let my openion roll off as a grain of salt.
> ...



I'm not heated at all. I just feel like the whole "it's not metal" and "looks gay" are silly over played out arguments. 

I'm fine with calling it an ugly guitar, with a shitty random pattern, that's too faux modern. It's all about preference. 

No hard feelings, so why not give that rather angry smiley a rest. 



Necris said:


> I love the fretboard inlay. In fact the only part I can honestly say I don't like is the graphic on the headstock, there seems to be too much going on and it draws my eye away from the body.



If it's anything like the original Floral's there will be some variation in the pattern's placement.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 25, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> +1
> 
> I think that looks absolutely terrible. Way too busy and chaotic. I don't see the appeal of this whatsoever. If Vai hadn't decided to be such a cheeseball way back when, I can't imagine anyone would like these today.
> 
> It's got nothing to do with it being 'metal' or 'brutal'. I love classy, stylish and/or unique looking guitars but this one just looks tacky and random. It's subjective of course, everyone's opinions are valid, but I'm really not getting the appeal here. From an artistic standpoint, so much clashes there it's almost tough to look at.



This, it's hideous.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2010)

Max sorry for the angry smile its my Metal Face... I try to remember to put it in every post.... because its "brooooooooo00000talzzzz" seriously ..search my recent posts .... lol
When i play tha "brooootalz" guitar i cant help it.... that angry smiley is what my face becomes.
oh yeah... no hard feelings bro


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 25, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I wonder what it costs



I don't think I wanna know.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Mar 25, 2010)

There has been a lot of "Grain of Salt" comments just about in every thread.... STOP IT!!!


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 25, 2010)

I love the hate, these are very similar remarks when the origionals came out, and now look at them.


----------



## liamh (Mar 25, 2010)

I honestly dont know if I like it or loathe it


----------



## Fred (Mar 25, 2010)

Elysian said:


> This, it's hideous.



+2. It's not the design itself - if done tastefully, it could have been badass. Problem is that it looks as though they just took a standard black guitar and Pritt-Sticked some MS Word clipart and a clear pickguard onto it. Not my cup of tea.

Whilst this isn't my dream guitar either, I think it's far more tastefully done:


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 25, 2010)

Is this the most beautful JEM that Steve Vai said he was going to release?


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 25, 2010)

Holy shit I love this guitar. It is beautiful to me.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2010)

^truly looks like grandmas bed sheets...  i should just not say anyting at all i guess... well in the thread.... lol sorry it even has a gay case.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 25, 2010)

ok the more i see it, the less i like it. it starting to remind me of that "wmily strange" guitar that lil wayne plays.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 25, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> ^truly looks like grandmas bed sheets...  i should just not say anyting at all i guess... well in the thread.... lol sorry it even has a gay case.



I realize it may come as a shock to you, but there's nothing wrong with being gay. I get REALLY tired of seeing numbnuts use a term that describes friends of mine like it's something terrible.

That said, I'll pass on this, I think it looks horrible... and I LIKED the old floral Jems


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 25, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ok the more i see it, the less i like it. it starting to remind me of that "wmily strange" guitar that lil wayne plays.


 

Other than the color scheme, I dont see it, there's no flowers on those guitars.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 25, 2010)

I like it. Overdone, but I like the scheme.


----------



## TMatt142 (Mar 25, 2010)

The original was actually not black, more of a faint blue (look at the art for his real illusions CD). They just transfered that graphic onto a black background. As bad as some of you may think this production model looks, the lighter colored one was even worse! That of course is my opinion and yes, I'd get one of these. It's not the best Jem I've seen but never the less, it's a Jem and I like those particular guitars. BTW, it's not the contest winners. The contest winners Jem will only be made twice. One for Steve and one for the winner.


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 25, 2010)

TMatt142 said:


> The original was actually not black, more of a faint blue (look at the art for his real illusions CD).



The original is black.


----------



## TMatt142 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thought the original was that baby blue one in the "design a Jem" still shot....Can't remember where on jemsite I saw it...but....no biggie, I'll take your word for it...


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Mar 25, 2010)

two things cheapen the look of the guitar for me personally, the chrome hardware and the matched headstock. I think a plain black headstock with a red logo and black hardware would make that look a much classier design, the pattern is neither here nor there imo. Also, red pickups and knobs would look cool too


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 25, 2010)

TMatt142 said:


> Thought the original was that baby blue one in the "design a Jem" still shot....Can't remember where on jemsite I saw it...but....no biggie, I'll take your word for it...



You may be thinking of the BFP (Blue Floral Print)?


----------



## pink freud (Mar 25, 2010)

I like it. Am I the only one reminded of playing cards, for some reason?


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 25, 2010)

Well dang I hope everyone ends up not liking this Jem so then it will be like the Jem7VSBL fiasco where guitar stores had to have blowout sales on them to get rid of them  

Hopefully I'll be able to pick one up for real cheap thanks to it being "gay" and like a "grandma's bedsheets" and etc.


EDIT: And @ Matt I know what you are talking about. The design from the Real Illusions cover is in this same style just light blue. Vai had a Jem made with this artwork on it and it was pretty lame looking.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2010)

pink freud said:


> I like it. Am I the only one reminded of playing cards, for some reason?



I wasn't before, but now that you say that, I see it.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 25, 2010)

jaxadam said:


> You may be thinking of the BFP (Blue Floral Print)?



mmmm one of the only Ibanez guitars I find tempting after all this time


----------



## AvantGuardian (Mar 25, 2010)

I like it, but I'm sure I won't be able to afford one.


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 25, 2010)

I think it will be a little more than a VWH, but that's just guessing, probably a list like $3777.77 or something dumb like that, obviously street would be a lot less.


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Mar 25, 2010)

I think the original floral patterns are WAY better looking. This pattern looks like something a 15 year old girl would have on a cell phone cover or something... 

This guitar is not for me.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, that's horrible


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 25, 2010)

I think it's awesome  it's reminiscent of Japanese-style art, with the coloration and line style, and I think it's just unique enough to be awesome.


----------



## ibanez254 (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't really like the red on the fretboard, but other than that this thing looks beautiful!


----------



## Origin (Mar 25, 2010)

REALLY not into the florals, would rather get a Universe, but I can see how people would like it

Course I'm not one to say anything, because I don't really like inlays at all in the first place


----------



## Zugster (Mar 25, 2010)

It's ugly. /thread.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I realize it may come as a shock to you, but there's nothing wrong with being gay. I get REALLY tired of seeing numbnuts use a term that describes friends of mine like it's something terrible.
> 
> That said, I'll pass on this, I think it looks horrible... and I LIKED the old floral Jems


I have gay friends... I say .... "Yo man, Whatcha been into.. " My gay friend say's " not much Just being a fag"
I use the the word gay alot... even infront of my "fag" friends.. You must have uptight gay friends...
There is nothing wrong with being gay or playing a gay guitar for the record. Numbnuts.
Edit... I guess i should have chosen social correct terms to to convey how undesireable the pattern is. but yeah its gay.... I bet my gay friends would say its gay. 
Not tring to be rude to anyone...
let others have opinions.
Im not quoting and verbaly attacking people who like it.
people neg rep me for saying a guitar with flowers all over it looks gay. 
People get all defensive... lol I verbaly attack an uglee guitar and I get verbaly attacked.
Its an opinion people damn.... Like me saying the color pink is gay.


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 25, 2010)

Not worth the bother, moving along.


----------



## Default_M (Mar 25, 2010)

Describing everything as being gay is pretty gay.

I can't decide if I like the guitar or not, but it's not really my thing anyway.


----------



## SPBY (Mar 25, 2010)

I like the guitar a lot actually, im a digital designer myself and i find it pretty well done. I play progressive metal and i would def play this live (the red inlays are a little iffy tho)


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2010)

Default_M said:


> Describing everything as being gay is pretty gay.
> 
> I can't decide if I like the guitar or not, but it's not really my thing anyway.


hows Homosexual?  Girly? Womans guitar? Granny's Sheet Print Jem?

Edit LOL I'm sorry everyone.. cant help it... Beat the dead horse habbit..


----------



## jam3v (Mar 25, 2010)

I like.

Edge bridge and direct mount pickups are a huge plus. However, I would have preferred this thing to be alder.

If it's done like the old FP's then the print will be under the paint and will have some texture, which will make it look more interesting. The image on Ibanez's website looks like a render and seems to lack realistic detail on the body.

I think it looks better "in real life."


----------



## adaman (Mar 25, 2010)

I think it looks amazing!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Mar 25, 2010)

Fucking. Win. This is now on the list 



Evil7 said:


> I know these guitars are really nice, but thats not metal and I doubt i could bring myself to be caught holding it. Looks like a design a 5 year old puts in their coloring book, or whats on grandma's bed sheets.



Say what you want but associating metal with a specific image is about the most un-metal thing there is dude


----------



## Zugster (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry, but its still ugly.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2010)

Dusty201087 said:


> Fucking. Win. This is now on the list
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want but associating metal with a specific image is about the most un-metal thing there is dude


Say what you want but the Image of Floral designs are obviously "un-metal"
Edit... Not saying this guitar should be more metal.. Just stated my opinion. Just like i wouldnt ride a bike that has flowers all over it. 
People take shit to serious.


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 25, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Say what you want but the Image of Floral designs are obviously "un-metal"
> Edit... Not saying this guitar should be more metal.. Just stated my opinion. Just like i wouldnt ride a bike that has flowers all over it.
> People take shit to serious.


 

Who said it was metal in the first place? If you want metal, go buy a X series.


The new pics look incredible, thanks for posting them. I don't think its cloth, but rather a print under the clear like the BFP.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> I know these guitars are really nice, but thats not metal and I doubt i could bring myself to be caught holding it. Looks like a design a 5 year old puts in their coloring book, or whats on grandma's bed sheets.


----------



## Shinto (Mar 25, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Say what you want but the Image of Floral designs are obviously "un-metal"
> Edit... Not saying this guitar should be more metal.. Just stated my opinion. Just like i wouldnt ride a bike that has flowers all over it.
> People take shit to serious.


I think you're the one taking "shit" a bit too serious.

It's pretty cool, but it could be a little more simple IMO.


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 25, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Evil7 said:
> 
> 
> > Say what you want but the Image of Floral designs are obviously "un-metal"
> ...


 

wait a sec, did you just quote yourself and give yourself a thumbs up???


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2010)

Evil7 said:


>



Dude, you really are just trolling the thread now.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2010)

rofl yeah! That was My first comment in this thread. Tring to sum this up .. here's another 
Edit ....
Not trolling this thread... People kept talking personaly to me.. Quoting me ect.


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 25, 2010)

I;ve never been a fan of the JEM's. I never really could seem to justify why it was $1500 more than an RG770 that had different pickups, inlays/graphics, a handle and trem tuner scallops lol. I am a diehard Ibanez fan but these just don't do it for me. I love the Universe's though. One day at Guitar Center with a friend that doesn't know anything about Via said this when he saw a JEMWH, " I hate those Liberachi guitars." I can never get that comment outta my head now.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 26, 2010)

I like the idea, but I do think it would have been better with like a gold pickguard or some other colour (so it breaks up the overdone paint job)


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 26, 2010)

Can't say i like it...


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 26, 2010)

OK i figured it out.

Fuckiing cover up that headstock, and remove the red from the fretboard. Then i will be on board. something about the color red and fretboards just pisses me off.


----------



## uv777gr (Mar 26, 2010)

Why are these 3K?


----------



## DavyH (Mar 26, 2010)

uv777gr said:


> Why are these 3K?


 
Because they're Jems. No other reason at all.

I like it, but basswood again? Time for another alder guitar, the VWH is getting tired.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 26, 2010)

I like it. A lot.  If I had a band, I would play this live.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow... that's just *HORRENDOUS*!!!
Ibby really ought to reissue the JEM777LG instead of doing this crap.


----------



## george galatis (Mar 26, 2010)

from camo (analog) to digital! hahaha  nice!


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 26, 2010)

Awful, awful, awful.

Before anyone comes attacking me, I have a Degree in Multimedia. And I know for a fact that this is Steve's guitar, so it's his privilege to have these made the way he wants them to be made.

One man's meat is another man's poison. This is a poison to me!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 26, 2010)

Pablo said:


> Wow... that's just *HORRENDOUS*!!!
> Ibby really ought to reissue the JEM777LG instead of doing this crap.



I thought they did....







... for Steve Vai only.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Mar 26, 2010)

DavyH said:


> Because they're Jems. No other reason at all.
> 
> I like it, but basswood again? Time for another alder guitar, the VWH is getting tired.



Its a signature guitar that Steve and Ibanez designed.... come on people!!!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 26, 2010)

This jem looks very very limp-wristed.


----------



## Ultraworld (Mar 26, 2010)

I think it's hideous. The original Floral & Blue Floral Jems are much nicer looking


----------



## TaronKeim (Mar 26, 2010)

I wants my precious!

Looks freakin' awesome to me, and I don't like Vai or flowers all that much - however - the Japanese colors and flower design are stellar... its a black guitar I could learn to love... must have Red/Black Red Black/Red DiMarzios put in it though!

_TJK*


----------



## Dooky (Mar 26, 2010)

I was really excited when I read the title of this thread, and then really disappointed when I saw the guitar. What a let down.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't like it.


----------



## BurialWithin (Mar 26, 2010)

it looks like a coloring book...and i hate it.


----------



## avenger (Mar 26, 2010)

Dusty201087 said:


> Fucking. Win. This is now on the list
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want but associating metal with a specific image is about the most un-metal thing there is dude


Oh shit its one of these new age "lets all be friends" metal heads... gay. 

Pretending to not care about image by not looking metal and then telling people you are so much more open minded because you are metal but transcend the "metal image" is fucking weak.

Guitar looks alright though. Not amazing but its okay.


----------



## Gameboypdc (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't quite understand why someone would want to put a floral pattern on a guitar that looks like it belongs on the curtains you find in a old folks home. I swear it's like Martha Stewart threw up all over it then proceeded to eat the flowery vomit and took a big dump over it afterwards. I'm sure it plays well though.

Cheers!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Mar 27, 2010)

Gameboypdc said:


> I don't quite understand why someone would want to put a floral pattern on a guitar that looks like it belongs on the curtains you find in a old folks home. I swear it's like Martha Stewart threw up all over it then proceeded to eat the flowery vomit and took a big dump over it afterwards. I'm sure it plays well though.
> 
> Cheers!



That's Steve Vai... its his signature model. he can do whatever he wants with his guitars... just because HE CAN!


----------



## bluffalo (Mar 27, 2010)

on jemsite there is someone that photoshopped the pickups and knobs to red, and it looks a lot better.

then they did a pink pickups/knobs and a green pickups/knobs shop. and it looks better again.


however, i would get an original fp over this if i were looking for a jem.


----------



## TaronKeim (Mar 27, 2010)

Some info on the guitar from vai.com

"...The third "floral pattern" design in the 23 year history of the Jem guitar, the Jem77FP2 features a basswood body clad in actual floral pattern fabric chosen specifically by Steve, and then clear-coated. The guitar features a 5pc maple and walnut neck with a rosewood fingerboard, and vine neck inlay with red accents to match the body design."

So it is still fabric and not just a graphic - badass.

_TJK*


----------



## RG7 (Mar 27, 2010)

daisy rock much?


----------



## Paulfocused (Mar 27, 2010)

BurialWithin said:


> it looks like a coloring book...and i hate it.



Same here, but I do respect the originality....even though I find it hideous.


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 27, 2010)

TaronKeim said:


> Some info on the guitar from vai.com
> 
> "...The third "floral pattern" design in the 23 year history of the Jem guitar, the Jem77FP2 features a basswood body clad in actual floral pattern fabric chosen specifically by Steve, and then clear-coated. The guitar features a 5pc maple and walnut neck with a rosewood fingerboard, and vine neck inlay with red accents to match the body design."
> 
> ...




That's good, hopefully this means pattern variety.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 27, 2010)

avenger said:


> Oh shit its one of these new age "lets all be friends" metal heads... gay.
> 
> Pretending to not care about image by not looking metal and then telling people you are so much more open minded because you are metal but transcend the "metal image" is fucking weak.
> 
> Guitar looks alright though. Not amazing but its okay.


Wow, thats actually just called you being a troll. Metal is about INclusion of so much as far as style and tonality goes, and if you were actually a musician instead of portraying yourself as a metal "scenester" you would understand that. Only black metal is really about EXcluding anything, by definition, and well... nobody takes black metal seriously


----------



## rickboot (Mar 28, 2010)

I own an original black floral and two blue florals so obviously I like the florals. However, this design just doesn't do it for me. I do think Rich's pics are more flattering:
IBANEZ JEM77FP2 FP2 FP STEVE VAI FLORAL PATTERN

Nicer pattern on that one too.


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 28, 2010)

rickboot said:


> I own an original black floral and two blue florals so obviously I like the florals. However, this design just doesn't do it for me. I do think Rich's pics are more flattering:
> IBANEZ JEM77FP2 FP2 FP STEVE VAI FLORAL PATTERN
> 
> Nicer pattern on that one too.




Cool, I see my Price guess was fairly close. It does look far better with the red pickups, I don't understand why Ibanez didn't do that.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 28, 2010)

Too bad they'll probably never offer it in a left handed version.   ROFL. j/k.


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 28, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Too bad they'll probably never offer it in a left handed version.   ROFL. j/k.










On a serious note, the girlfriend wallet wouldn't allow it anyways.


----------



## TaronKeim (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep... the red/black and red knobs/tips combo looks ridiculous - she will be mine, oh yes, she will be mine.

_TJK*


----------



## Guitarholic (Mar 28, 2010)

I took a few more JEM pictures at the Musikmesse:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ose-guitars-review-ibanez-booth-pictures.html


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 29, 2010)

Ouch, close to $4,000. I can't see this as more than a collector's item.


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Mar 29, 2010)

The prices of these Limited Edition Jem's is a joke. For $4000 you may aswell get a custom guitar for the same price. The pattern itself i do dig though. Would never think of coming close to buying it though.


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 29, 2010)

Guys, these are MSRP's, no where near what people are going to pay. The list for my Jem was $4000.00 exactly, I paid $2200 after rebate


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmmm. Leave it to Ibby to make Flowers Metal!


----------



## Evil7 (Apr 1, 2010)

just wanted to say im sorry for offending people in this thread...
Honestly...


----------



## lefty robb (May 19, 2010)

WOW, a totally random negative from a 2 month old thread all because I like it...


----------



## MFB (May 19, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> WOW, a totally random negative from a 2 month old thread all because I like it...



And now there's also a month and a half bump complaining about a neg rep?

Hate to play sourpuss but it doesn't exactly help the situation or anything


----------



## Prydogga (May 19, 2010)

Total BS rep, but PMing a mod would be more appropriate.


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 19, 2010)

strange but i actually think it is by far the more aggressive and less "pleasing to the eye" flower pattern to date.

shame, i was really looking forward to see what else could be done.

i must say that i have been disappointed by the recent declinaisons of the Steve Vai model..sad really...


----------



## AliceAxe (May 19, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> I know these guitars are really nice, but thats not metal and I doubt i could bring myself to be caught holding it. Looks like a design a 5 year old puts in their coloring book, or whats on grandma's bed sheets.


 

Hey, don't knock grandmas....

@kkoolook ? blog &bull; Ronnie James Dio & his grandmother's sign

they are totaly _METAL_


----------



## JohnIce (May 19, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> WOW, a totally random negative from a 2 month old thread all because I like it...


 
There has been so much bitching about neg reps lately that I'm starting to think that if we want to keep the rep system at all, or at least not get banned like flies, we should start chilling with the neg rep complaints and just take it for what it is.

I'm totally on your side that it was pointless and dumb, but hey, many people are and just because you're on the internet doesn't mean you're safe. If the neg rep really bothers you, ask a forum-friend to give you a counter rep and you're back to where you were, maybe even higher. From what I can tell neg reps usually only take a point or so off your score whereas a positive rep adds around 5.


----------



## Hellbound (May 19, 2010)

Wow many are so defensive here I mean damn. The guitar looks gay....period. Gay to me is just a term that means something is aweful. Now when referring to my gay friend that sucks my dick wearing a long blonde wig that's another thing. We are talking about a guitar not a person. So fuck this Pansy ass faggot guitar! I'm sure it sounds lovely though.


----------



## jymellis (May 19, 2010)

i actually really like the guitar and the pattern. it has a familiar something to it that i cant put my finger on. maybe an old skatebard i had??? something?? i dont remember.


----------



## lefty robb (May 19, 2010)

LOL, I honestly thought the thread was bumped from the person who gave the neg rep, just followed the link, my bad..oh well, more people haven't seen it so its all good.


----------



## Hellbound (May 19, 2010)

Pretty obvious I don't care about the rep thing,lol. but to those sending me messages threatening to have me kicked off this forum because I don't like a guitar and obviously can't take a stupid joke get over it. I feel everyone has a right to voice their opinion....even though their wrong.

If I had the money I'd love to buy the whole world a nice big toke of herb. Just so we could all chillax.


----------



## jymellis (May 19, 2010)

Hellbound said:


> nice big toke of herb. Just so we could all chillax.


 
already did  thats why you all get + from me


----------



## afireinside (May 19, 2010)

Yuk looks like ibby designers are shopping at the IKEA bedding section.......


----------



## lefty robb (May 19, 2010)

Hellbound said:


> Pretty obvious I don't care about the rep thing,lol. but to those sending me messages threatening to have me kicked off this forum because I don't like a guitar and obviously can't take a stupid joke get over it. I feel everyone has a right to voice their opinion....even though their wrong.




Of course your entitled to your opinion, but using derogatory remarks like "gay" and "faggot" is totally inappropriate and should not be used on this forum.


----------



## fromtheskye (May 19, 2010)

i wouldnt play it out, but id love to have it as part of my collection, that and an old paisley pink tele.


----------



## Hellbound (May 20, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> Of course your entitled to your opinion, but using derogatory remarks like "gay" and "faggot" is totally inappropriate and should not be used on this forum.



Okay cool. I was just trying to make a point that many of us should not take things to heart ya know....but the last thing I want to do is hurt anyone's feelings so I apologize. I have nothing against gays have many gay friends. ... and BTW what I said was a joke I obviously have a horrible sense of humor....anyone that has talked on the phone with me would understand my hyper active eccentric attitude,lol. Heck many of my favorite musicians or either gay or bisexual....David Bowie comes to mind here.


----------



## jam3v (May 20, 2010)

Well... Back on topic.

This guitar is great, but not for the price. I've heard the street price is pretty outrageous. JEMs and UVs are already overpriced at ~$2,500 new. These guitars are starting to become collector-only. 

What really irritates me is that Steve Vai doesn't intervene in some way. Look at the Carvin Legacy. His whole motivation there was to make a great sounding _affordable_ amp. Why doesn't this ideology translate to his Ibanez endorsement? ...

Maybe _I'm_ the idealistic one. *shrugs*


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 20, 2010)

jam3v said:


> Well... Back on topic.
> 
> This guitar is great, but not for the price. I've heard the street price is pretty outrageous. JEMs and UVs are already overpriced at ~$2,500 new. These guitars are starting to become collector-only.
> 
> ...



Since when is $2500 for a guitar extremely expensive? It's certainly not cheap, but having seen $3000+ Gibsons, Fenders, EBMMs, etc fly off store shelves I've come to find that $2500 really isn't very much.

Also, there are JEMs that only cost $1500 new, that's certainly not a collector's price.

I think with the introduction of cheaper Korean, Indonesian, and Chinese made guitars the perception of how much a "nice" guitar should cost has been lowered considerably. 

Would you be at all surprised that given inflation over the past 20+ years the current JEMs are actually cheaper than they were in the late 80's and early 90's? I'm not saying these guitars are cheap by any means, but they are what they are, flashy high end signature models.


----------



## Demiurge (May 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Since when is $2500 for a guitar extremely expensive? It's certainly not cheap, but having seen $3000+ Gibsons, Fenders, EBMMs, etc fly off store shelves I've come to find that $2500 really isn't very much.



Here's a good example:

Buy ESP Jeff Hanneman Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

ESP Jeff Hanneman sig. 4500 motherfucking dollars. And Ibanez takes the most heat for exploiting their artists' name in jacking up prices. Some people bristle at paying premium prices for foreign-built guitars and furthermore for "strat" style guitars where it's assumed that they're easier to build.

The only JEM I have a problem with is the new 505 model. IIRC, the 555 was cheaper and had EVOs and inlays. Now, $1500 for no inlays and V-series pickups... that's kind of a crummy deal... especially with Rich Harris selling a modified but probably still in good condition 7RB for $1350!!!


----------



## Despised_0515 (May 20, 2010)

Too much going on.

Guess some people could pull it off.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 20, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> The only JEM I have a problem with is the new 505 model. IIRC, the 555 was cheaper and had EVOs and inlays. Now, $1500 for no inlays and V-series pickups... that's kind of a crummy deal... especially with Rich Harris selling a modified but probably still in good condition 7RB for $1350!!!



The 555 was just a dolled up RG350, if you've ever played one, you could see that they were pretty crummy, typical low end Indo made stuff. 

The new 505 is MIJ built with far better build, and materials quality. It's got the exact same neck as the JEM7's, as well as trem. It's basically a dolled up RG1550 when you think of it, so I get where you're coming from.

Though there's no comparing a 555 to 505, no matter how similar the names are.


----------



## jam3v (May 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Since when is $2500 for a guitar extremely expensive? It's certainly not cheap, but having seen $3000+ Gibsons, Fenders, EBMMs, etc fly off store shelves I've come to find that $2500 really isn't very much.



It's always been extremely expensive. I've owned a few Prestige Ibanez's and a Jem7V-WH. My brother also owns a JEM7V-WH. There's absolutely no difference in build quality or options (except for the vine inlay) between the prestige line and the JEM's. Yet there is at least a $1,000 difference in most cases.

They even come with the same ugly case now.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Also, there are JEMs that only cost $1500 new, that's certainly not a collector's price.



Those are more reasonably priced, and now that the 'budget' line of JEMs is made in Japan, they're certainly worthwhile. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> I think with the introduction of cheaper Korean, Indonesian, and Chinese made guitars the perception of how much a "nice" guitar should cost has been lowered considerably.



Not for 'quality' guitars. The are really 2 markets. 1 is the 'affordable' guitar market, which is obviously huge (just look at the majority of guitars in Guitar Center). There's a lot of competition here so the consumer wins.

The other market is for 'quality' guitars. The opposite is happening here. Year after year we see companies cut more corners in QA, more defects make it through to the customer, poorer overall craftsmanship, and _increased_ prices. Ibanez is a widely accepted example of this.




MaxOfMetal said:


> Would you be at all surprised that given inflation over the past 20+ years the current JEMs are actually cheaper than they were in the late 80's and early 90's? I'm not saying these guitars are cheap by any means, but they are what they are, flashy high end signature models.



Yes, I would be surprised. Ibanez, like most companies, is in constant stride to increase their profit margins. And sometimes that means artificially manipulating prices.

But instead of speculating, I actually did some research...

In 1989 The JEM777V-DY had a list price of $1,699.99. (source: JEM Specs - 777 Guitars)

In 2010 the JEM7V-WH has a list price of $3,466.00 (source: IBANEZ JEM7VWH JEM JEM7 VWH STEVE VAI)

$1,699.99 in 1989 would be have the same buying power as $2,988.82 today. (source: CPI Inflation Calculator)

$3,466.00 - $2,988.82 = $477.18 of artificial increase. 

Is the JEM in higher demand _now_ than it was when Steve Vai was actually relevant? I love the guy, and his music, but he's just not that relevant anymore - even to a lot of guitar players.

But my _real_ complaint is with stuff like the UV77REMC ($8,000 list) and the new FP($4,000 list). There's no reason for those guitars to be that expensive.

Sorry for the novel. And yes, I know, "If you don't like it, don't buy it"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 21, 2010)

Though have you taken into consideration the different currency? Namely the fact that the Yen is in a much different position relative to the US Dollar than it was a couple decades ago?

Once again, I never said these were cheap, nor where they priced competitively. They will always be premium priced SIGNATURE guitars.

Though, I'm going to back out on this one. I've had the "Ibanez Is The Guitar Devil" argument way too much for my own health.


----------



## auxioluck (May 21, 2010)

WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Finally, a new JEM I would buy.


----------

